# Please describe your implantation bleed



## CasaDeGarcia

For those of you have had any kind of bleed and then soon after got a BFP, can you please describe what this implantation bleed was like?

Most websites are describing it as pink or brownish in color, but very occasionally I have seen it described as red with clots. How can we be sure?

I have said in a few other posts today that AF came early this cycle, which has never happened before. It started earlier today and seems to have stopped. If this is my period, that is very strange for me because I have always started right away with a pretty consistent flow. 

Wondering if it's possible that my AF hasn't come early at all...

Still hoping, aren't I? Probably shouldn't do this to myself...


----------



## momwannabe81

Same here due for af today or Monday and had brown cm just a tad bit. More like a string. Hoping its not. GL and FX for the both of us


----------



## ao30

I've been pregnant three times (have not yet carried a baby to term, however), and only had implantation bleeding once. I thought it was AF as well. I remember it being spotty, lasting only a couple of days, and more on the brown side. No clots. But it's true that everyone is so different!


----------



## taylorxx

I have never heard of clots. I've never had it, however I heard it is very scarce brown/tan/pink spotting that lasts a day or two. It shouldn't fill up a regular tampon. I've also heard that it can be quite stringy (Good sign for you mommawannab!) 


When was your AF due?


----------



## vegmama

ao30 said:


> I've been pregnant three times (have not yet carried a baby to term, however), and only had implantation bleeding once. I thought it was AF as well. I remember it being spotty, lasting only a couple of days, and more on the brown side. No clots. But it's true that everyone is so different!

I agree, mine lasted 2-3 days and was very light pink in color, just enough to show up on a toilet paper and on a panty liner. I tended to get very light periods at the time, so I mistakingly thought it was AF. After another 2 weeks, it finally occurred to me that I never really got a full period and discovered I was prego.


----------



## jamhs

Been pregnant 3 times and only had it in my 3rd. Started a week before af was due, was bright red changed to pink cm later that day and then nothing. I generally have brown spotting a couple of days before af, but this was so different and so early compared. Good luck with it all!


----------



## momwannabe81

well let me describe how i found the brown string it might be tim but i was in the shower and got an (tmi,tmi,tmi) ingrown hair between my ho ha and a hole, sorry tmi, anyway i was in the process of trying to get it and the string cm got on my finger and wiped it off, after i got out i did the qtip test which was told if blood on it would be af within 24-48hrs, well i used one end and came out white so did the other end and rubbed it closer to the cervix and was a tiny bit brown cm, so i put a pad on just in case and now nothing, i wiped and had bm and nothing, i (tmi again) then put a finger inside to check my cm and it was clear/whitish with very little white clumps in it (almost like cream when clumps around the lid) i hope i'm explaining it right.........anyway i feel like af is fixing to arrive as had temp dip this morning but not reliable as i only had 3.5 hours of sleep. af usually shows up like this a brown cm spot and then blood the next day and full flow the 3rd and so on...... Ok i think i'm trying to give myself false hope. I really wanna be positive about and keep hoping it will finally be my month, but i think i'm out and scared to say it and jinx it. Just going crazy and trying not to be upset that af is showing herself ontime :cry:

sorry for the vent and thx for listening


----------



## CasaDeGarcia

Well....bleeding did resume, so I guess it's not possible that it could have been an implantation bleed. It was just a really weird period this cycle. I have never had a cycle shorter than 28 days, but I have had them be as long as 34. This month I started 2 days earlier than expected, and only bled for 2 1/2 days when I usually bleed for 4-5 days. So..who knows what that was all about?!?! 

Anyway, cheers to next cycle!!!


----------



## GotMommyGlow

Hello Everyone! This is my first post to this forum, however, I have visited this site before and found it to be extremely helpful! :thumbup: 

Yesterday, August 27th, My husband and I just learned that we are in fact Pregnant!! :happydance: :cloud9: All of yesterday was about celebrating and sharing the exciting news with his mother and sister :hugs: I thank my God for this beautiful blessing that is on his way! 

My Story::

AUG19Started feeling cramps that resemble menstrual cramps. Thought I was about to start my period.

AUG 20--I noticed a tiny brown and slightly pink spot on my tissue when I wiped. Since this was my expected period date, I figured it was just my period starting. I normally spot a little on the first day then get heavy for the next two to three days, then light for a day, then stop. My normal cycle is 26 days, not 28, and my periods usually last anywhere between 4 and 6 days. Because my cycle is shorter than the normal 28, and since most websites state that implantation bleeding occurred usually two or three days before you next period date (of a 28 day cycle) I began to except that I was simply not pregnant this time.
---A Clear description. The size of the drops of blood where about the size of my pinky nail. The brown stuff seemed to be separate and different then the pink (as oil and water would look if you put them together--they do not mix). After that first drop of pink, I did not see any more pink until the spotting stopped. It was about medium in thickness and stringiness--meaning, it was not wet like water, but not very thick like syrup either.

AUG 21Until late evening, I was seeing brown spotting. I would see no more than two or three tiny spots on my tampons in a four or five hour period, and I noticed that sometimes within two or three hours, I saw nothing. My vagina seemed to be a little drier than normal. I was sick, vomiting, diarrhea, and stomach-ache, and I was completely exhausted. At around 9pm, the last blood I saw was the same as the first, little bit of brown with pink, in the same exact manner as I described above. 
The Next Few DaysAt first I kept watching for more blood. Since I occasionally have light bleeding, and since I had been under a significant amount of stress in the past few days, I just thought my cycle will be thrown off a little. By Thursday night, Aug 23rd, I began to suspect that I just might be pregnant. I was also concerned that if it is not pregnancy, there may be any serious complication with my body and reproductive system. I began searching frantically online for answers and clarity on my symptoms. On Friday, I found this forum to be very insightful! But I also search various websites trying to get a clear and definitive picture of implantation bleeding. After discovering how hard it is to find consistent information on the topic, I decided that if I am pregnant, I will post and describe in great detail my experience in hopes that some other beautiful momma to be could have a little less trouble finding the answers.

Through research, I have learned that every woman is different and there are a few different ways that women have been known to experience implantation bleeding. Some see only pink, and only a spot or two and then nothing, while others see only brown and spot for a week. The only consisted information I found through all websites is that spotting occurs in small amounts, sometimes as small as the head of a nail, and it never fills a normal sized tampon within four or five hours. For all the spotting I saw, I think that I would not have filled a tampon if I kept it in for the entire two days that I spotted. 

I pray that this helps my sisters out there!! God bless you all! 
My Love! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Dking23

I don't know if this is implantation. My last period was July 6-10th. My husband and I was active on the 18,19,21 on the 29th (9dpo) when I went to the bathroom I had a small amount of blood when I wipe it was mixed with Cm. the next day I when I wipe I had tiny clots with cm. it's the 4th now and I'm still having very small amount of blood mixed cm. my temp said between 98.6 but then it went to 97.8 yesterday morning but now it's back to 98.6. This is all so weird. This has never happen to me before.


----------



## SavedOne21

Bright red specks, like if you had nicked yourself shaving (not mixed with cm.) A few little bright red drops that only appeared once on the tp. But you should combine symptoms (ie: bbt, cm, cp, etc.) for a better idea if you're pg.


----------

